# Where Can I Get Shared Office Information



## grado (May 19, 2010)

I am prepare to get a small office in New Zealand to answer the customer phone calls.
Anyone knows where can I get the shared office information? 
Example: price, space etc.


----------



## all-quotes (Nov 30, 2013)

i know generatornz has shared offices. google search it.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

grado said:


> I am prepare to get a small office in New Zealand to answer the customer phone calls.
> Anyone knows where can I get the shared office information?
> Example: price, space etc.


Look on trademe.co.nz


----------

